# truth's training/diet log--kill that shit in 2005



## truth (Jan 10, 2005)

original version over at avant labs:
http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=10&t=14514&

_"Since the west coast fell off the streets been watchin'/The west coast never fell off I was asleep in Compton.."--The Game_

It starts today. No more bullshit, today I start walking, no, wait, sprinting on the road that leads to the best shape of my life. 

Male
Age 20
5'11"
Estimated 180, 17.5% bf

*Training*

Doing 1 set of each, move to next exercise, then repeat cycle 2-3 more times, so doing a total of 3-4 sets. 

Monday & Friday
Barbell bench press 4 reps
Squat 6 reps
Barbell shoulder press 4 reps
Cable Lat pulldown 6 reps
--
(performed at end of workout)
Abs
Dumbbell Preacher curl 10 reps, 1-2 sets

Wednesday
Barbell incline bench press 4 reps
Lying Leg Press 6 reps
Dumbbell shoulder press 4 reps
Seated low cable row 6 reps
--
Abs after workout

*HIIT Sprints on Tues/Thurs, possibly Saturday as well, going on feel

I plan on incorporating straight-leg deadlift after about 2 months, depending how I respond to training

*Diet*

Breakfast
1/2 cup dry oats
*150 calories, 3g fat, 27g carbs, 5g protein
1 scoop whey
*110 calories, 1.5g fat, 3g carbs, 23g protein
2 fish oil softgels
*20 calories, 2g fat, 0 carbs, 0 protein
TOTAL 280 calories, 6.5g fat, 30g carbs, 28g protein

Morning snack
1 scoop whey
*110 calories, 1.5g fat, 3g carbs, 23g protein

Lunch
chicken breast
*150 calories, 1.5g fat, 0 carbs, 32g protein
cup rice
*APPROX 170 calories, 0g fat, 36g carbs, 6.5g protein
cup broccoli
*APPROX 44 calories, 0.5g fat, 7.8g carbs, 4.5g protein
2 fish oil softgels
*20 calories, 2g fat, 0 carbs, 0 protein
1 tablespoon olive oil
*125 calories, 14g fat, 0 carbs, 0 protein

TOTAL 509 calories, 18g fat, 43.8 carbs, 43g protein

Afternoon snack
1 scoop whey
*110 calories, 1.5g fat, 3g carbs, 23g protein

Postworkout
banana
*145 calories, 0.4g fat, 33.7g carbs, 1.8g protein
2 scoops whey
*220 calories, 3g fat, 6g carbs, 46g protein
5g creatine
TOTAL 365 calories, 3.4g fat, 39.7g carbs, 47.8g protein

Dinner
chicken breast
*150 calories, 1.5g fat, 0 carbs, 32g protein
cup rice
*APPROX 170 calories, 0g fat, 36g carbs, 6.5g protein
cup broccoli
*APPROX 44 calories, 0.5g fat, 7.8g carbs, 4.5g protein
2 fish oil softgels
*20 calories, 2g fat

TOTAL 384 calories, 4g fat, 43.8g carbs, 43g protein

Bedtime
1/2cup fat free cottage cheese
*80 calories, 0g fat, 7g carbs, 13g protein
2 fish oil softgels
*20 calories, 2g fat, 0 carbs, 0 protein
TOTAL 100 calories, 2g fat, 7g carbs, 13g protein

TOTAL 
1858 calories, 36.9g fat, 170.3g carbs, 220.8g protein


----------



## truth (Jan 10, 2005)

*9:48am*

Feeling damn good now..couldn't have said that earlier as my stomach's been letting me know how much of an asshole I am for overeating this past weekend. WOW I ate a lot of shit I shouldn't have, but fuck it, it's in the past, time to focus on NOW and forward. I wonder if my leptin is at a high level from eating like the other fattie's around here at work. 

I cannot wait until work is over so I can go pound the weights at the gym, I haven't been in there for a minute. 

Just popped my multi vit, took 3 Chizled upon waking, grabbing my 2 fish caps now. 

Goddamn the smell of a fresh fish oil bottle is rank!!

Grabbed The Game's new CD this morning, "The Documentary". Really good so far. The beats and the lyrical delivery are the opposite of sloppy, and Game is an artist to watch for this year. 

I don't have my broccoli or my olive oil for lunch so I'm going to go over to the other building (main cafeteria on campus) and ask them for some. Can't wait to see the face on the person when I ask for a tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil and a cup of cooked/steamed broccoli. 

Here's to the new year, for fresh new goals, and to the success of my attempts. Also best of luck to my girlfriend who is also starting her cut today. 

Will post later tonight with workout stats and some before photos of my fat ass.

truth, out.

--This is my first log and plan on staying dedicated to this. It'll be something valuable to look back and reflect on down the road. Big ups to Loki, Gus, and all the others who helped out with my diet. Cheers fellas.

Kick my ass if you stop seeing updates here. 

Oh, I also need to start Sesathin and Absolved, it'll be my first time using these products. 

Any recommendations on the dosing according to my program?


----------



## truth (Jan 10, 2005)

Fucking yum. I missed eating this stuff...rice, chicken breast--grilled on george foreman's grill...i will never stop saying this, cooking it this way > * 

I went over to the other building figuring I would have to ask them to cook a cup of broccoli for me, but it was already there! He gave me what looks like more than a cup, and I also asked him for a tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil. 

This is my first time ever consuming the oil by itself from the spoon....can't say I'll be looking forward to this every day during lunch

I just hope he gave me extra virgin olive oil...and not vegetable oil. Is it supposed to taste like movie theater popcorn butter?? Is there a difference in taste in olive oil versus vegetable oil? 

I'm out of here (work) in a couple hours..I CANNOT WAIT TO HIT THE GYM. RAWWWWWR!!


----------



## truth (Jan 11, 2005)

godDAMN i am sore. it's good to be back.

followed my diet well, for dinner i had chicken and yams, and then about half a cup of cottage cheese before bed.

after the gym on my way home i stopped by albertson's and bought a banana. EVERY SINGLE BANANA WAS RIPE AND GREEN. great. it was a bitch to peel it first of all, and it tasted like shit and was bitter. i wonder if the sugar content of a ripe banana is lower then an unripe banana..it didn't taste very sweet.  

i'm thinking about drinking a cup of slice orange soda with my protein shake post workout to create the spike..wouldn't that work as well? i figure it's the same thing if i were to use dextrose instead..

the workout went well..i'm beginning to think that ICE makes me want to gag and throw up, though. the last bit of my neurostim/ice preworkout shake made me gag, and during my workout, near the end i felt like i wanted to throw up, but i was keeping intensity high and rests very minimal or even nonexistent between exercises.

i can't seem to find a good place to do barbell shoulder press at my gym so i'm just going to stick to dumbbell. i think i may also use dumbbell for bench more than barbell, but i will try and just switch it up. 

here are my numbers:

bench 5x135
squat 6x225
bb shoulder 4x65
lat pulldown 7x120

db bench 5x50
squat 6x245
db shoulder 5x35 (easy)
lat pulldown 7x130

db bench 5x55
squat 3x260, 1x245 (felt like throwing up)
db shoulder 4x40
lat pulldown 5x140

ab crunches 20
crunch with legs raised 20
db preacher curl 2 sets of 10..i think i used 25's?

i really liked this workout because i think i found the mind/body connection...it was like an epiphany. i've briefly read about the mind/body connection before, and had an idea of what it was, to really concentrate on the bodypart you are training. well, i gave it a shot and WOW. i pictured my pecs as muscles by themselves literally pushing up the weight i had in my hands...and well...they pushed them up! i felt like i was only using my pecs, nothing else, complete focus, and it just felt better and almost easier in a sense.
this should really help my lats as well...i don't know if it's my korean genetics but i seem to have small lats..
i know i have a lot of excess fat on my back, so it's hard to tell, but when i flex, they seem like little chicken tenders sticking out. then again i see a bunch of you guys with huge ass lats so that might skew my view of it, but i'm definitely going to keep concentrating on my lats. i might even throw in lateral raises to help bring them up. 

overall i feel good with my whole program. i think i'll reach a point soon where i want to throw in more isolated exercises, but i'm going to try my best to just stick to these compound exercises for at least 2 months to build a solid foundation and then continue from there.

missed my protein shake for breakfast this morning, so i better go down that. 

truth, out.


----------



## truth (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh, so we bought this digital scale last night that also measures bodyfat through that electro pulse bullshit..yeah, it was exactly that, bullshit.

First I was surprised to see that it said my weight is 208, which could very well be true since I haven't not trained since probably September or so. But it said that my bodyfat was 47% LOL

Needless to say I'll be returning that tonight or tomorrow

But goddamn..I was about 180 back in August/September, I guess my set point really is around where I'm at right now. Fuck that shit! I'm going back down to better numbers and percentages.


----------

